# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Перевод Бухгалтерии 2.0 на новую редакцию

## Tacker

Прошу помощи у тех, кто помог бы перевести Бухгалтерию - двойку 2.0.67.25 с внутренним косяком на редакцию 3.0. Штатный переход из Конфигуратора проходит без видимых сбоев, но при запуске конечной  3.0.109.61 выдаётся сообщение об ошибке (скриншот)
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/FinkswQKC8Ylrw
При переходе на новую редакцию с помощью 1С Обновлятора Милькина в результате тоже неудача, но в отчёте несколько больше информации (скриншоты отчёта):
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/66H1-7Jie_-XQQ
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/A2QXhdQUS_mfpw
Наши попытки перенести данные из 2 в 3 с помощью обработки ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаXML не помогает, выгрузка проходит успешно, но тройка результирующий файл отвергает.
Подходит время сдачи отчётов, которые можно сделать только в 3.0, поскольку 2.0 с апреля сняли с поддержки.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Прошу помощи у тех, кто помог бы перевести Бухгалтерию - двойку 2.0.67.25 с внутренним косяком на редакцию 3.0. Штатный переход из Конфигуратора проходит без видимых сбоев, но при запуске конечной  3.0.109.61 выдаётся сообщение об ошибке (скриншот)
> https://disk.yandex.ru/i/FinkswQKC8Ylrw
> При переходе на новую редакцию с помощью 1С Обновлятора Милькина в результате тоже неудача, но в отчёте несколько больше информации (скриншоты отчёта):
> https://disk.yandex.ru/i/66H1-7Jie_-XQQ
> https://disk.yandex.ru/i/A2QXhdQUS_mfpw
> Наши попытки перенести данные из 2 в 3 с помощью обработки ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаXML не помогает, выгрузка проходит успешно, но тройка результирующий файл отвергает.
> Подходит время сдачи отчётов, которые можно сделать только в 3.0, поскольку 2.0 с апреля сняли с поддержки.


Что за "внутренний косяк"? Он вам нужен и в 3.0.? обработки ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаXML работает только с идентичными конфигурациями и не сможет сделать обмен 2.0 - 3.0. 
Я переводил организацию с 2.0 на 3.0 следующим образом 
1. Получить файо конфигурации 3.0 нужного релиза (cf).
2. Конфигурацию 2.0 снять с поддержки
3. Загрузить файл конфигурации из п.1

----------


## Tacker

> Что за "внутренний косяк"? Он вам нужен и в 3.0.? обработки ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаXML работает только с идентичными конфигурациями и не сможет сделать обмен 2.0 - 3.0. 
> Я переводил организацию с 2.0 на 3.0 следующим образом 
> 1. Получить файо конфигурации 3.0 нужного релиза (cf).
> 2. Конфигурацию 2.0 снять с поддержки
> 3. Загрузить файл конфигурации из п.1


1. "Внутренний косяк" это семь изменений свойств объектов, которые кто-то когда-то внёс в конфигурацию. Предупреждение об этом возникает в процессе штатного перехода на новую редакцию. Я не умею искать такие изменения и исправлять их.
2. Правильно ли я понимаю, что вы предлагаете идти не по пути Поддержка -> Обновить конфигурацию... , а использовать в двойке пункт Загрузить конфигурацию... и загрузить сразу тройку?

----------


## Tacker

...Да, и существует специальная обработка ВыгрузкаЗагрузка_ACC20_30 для выгрузки из двойки и загрузки в тройку. Только не получается, увы.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 1. "Внутренний косяк" это семь изменений свойств объектов, которые кто-то когда-то внёс в конфигурацию. Предупреждение об этом возникает в процессе штатного перехода на новую редакцию. Я не умею искать такие изменения и исправлять их.
> 2. Правильно ли я понимаю, что вы предлагаете идти не по пути Поддержка -> Обновить конфигурацию... , а использовать в двойке пункт Загрузить конфигурацию... и загрузить сразу тройку?


Если не боитесь потерять внесенных изменений, то загрузкой файла конфигурации удастся перейти на типовую 3.0. Ессно делайте в копии. После пусть бухгалтера проверят.

----------


## Tacker

Изменения я потерять не боюсь, наоборот. Попробую ваш вариант, интересно даже, каков будет результат.

----------


## Tacker

Ваш вариант решения не подошёл. Он бы пригодился , буде изменения внесены в КОНФИГУРАЦИЮ. Но 7 непонятных поправок были внесены в КОНФИГУРАЦИЮ БАЗЫ ДАННЫХ. В результате - та же ошибка при попытке конвертировать БД в обновлённой конфигурации.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ваш вариант решения не подошёл. Он бы пригодился , буде изменения внесены в КОНФИГУРАЦИЮ. Но 7 непонятных поправок были внесены в КОНФИГУРАЦИЮ БАЗЫ ДАННЫХ. В результате - та же ошибка при попытке конвертировать БД в обновлённой конфигурации.


Первый раз такое слышу, что разработчик правит конфигурацию базы данных, а не основную конфигурацию. То есть у вас конфигурация базы данных не соответствует основной конфигурации? Возможно, следует вернуться к конфигурации базы данных. https://programmist1s.ru/konfigurats...konfiguratsii/
Иначе, писать правила обмена и использовать универсальный обмен.

----------


## Tacker

> Первый раз такое слышу, что разработчик правит конфигурацию базы данных, ...


Да не разработчик, а франчайзи под какие-то требования конечного пользователя внёс изменения в зарплатный проект. Всё, спасибо за попытку помочь, нашёлся уже программист, который поял, что к чему. Отдыхайте. С праздником!

----------


## Tacker

> ...Иначе, писать правила обмена и использовать универсальный обмен.


Пробовал с помощью Конвертации базы данных 2.1.8.2 и 3.0.5.3, тройка не понимает результата.

----------

